# Export NTFS Permissions



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a Windows Server 2003 and I need to do an excel sheet of the NTFS Permissions that I have. Is there a software that exports all the NTFS Permissions to and excel sheet so that I have a record of what I have with regards to permissions.

Example: C:\Test Mark has Read Write and Modify access. Now the software that I want is to transfer that to a sheet informing me that Mark has the read, write and modify access on C:\Test.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

You need to use xcacls and export the output to a .csv file. I haven't messed with this in a while, but it should point you in the right direction.

Have a look-see here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/825751


----------

